# It's almost that time of year again....



## fire34fighter (Jan 29, 2010)

What are YOU making for the superbowl?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 29, 2010)

Heck there is the probowl first so I haven't decided on the superbowl yet.

I am thinking of grilling a duck though.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Extra Crispy Honey BBQ Wings, Home Made Baked and Fried House Fries with a Ranch and Blue Cheese Dip, Salted Pistachios, and Dos Equis.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

Years ago when our kids were young our son asked me why why don't have soup when the "SouperBowl" game is on.  So.....every year after that I  would make soup!  Most of the time it was beef barley, sometimes I'd make two kinds, but any soup would do.

Now the kids are grown and we've since moved from "home". Our neighbor up the street has a party.  Everyone brings something.  I'm trying a new recipe:  Whiskey Meatballs.


----------

